# Doing your homework is fun now?



## Overread (Mar 10, 2010)

Well maybe not but one company has come up with an idea that could make writing essays, projects and anything windows office relaited more enticing 

Ribbon Hero
YouTube - Office Casual: How to play the game of Office with Ribbon Hero

free time as we know it might never be the same again


----------



## Somni (Mar 11, 2010)

Might have to try that at somepoint - I can never find anything in that fancy new word. (Word XP?).


----------

